# What watches have you got on the way? The post is taking too long ....



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I am having a bit of withdrawal from the postman. I have so much stuff on the way that should have arrived this week - watch bracelet extenders; some whistles; a watch strap for a watch that was not selling on eBay, but has now sold before the strap arrived!; a bronze buckle; some gloves;

and this Vostok with a fairly hard to find lume pip :

[IMG alt="Image 1 - Vostok Wostok Amphibian Diver 200m USSR Soviet Russian Men's Wrist Watch 2409A P" data-ratio="91.78"]https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/5YcAAOSw931hyNKh/s-l1600.jpg[/IMG]

and this 34mm (I think - though the description was a bit sketchy) monocoque Benrus hand winder:

[IMG alt="Benrus pre-owned" data-ratio="133.33"]https://cdn2.chrono24.com/images/uhren/21577770-00o11j3u66iqok06goch6egy-ExtraLarge.jpg[/IMG]

One of the things that has arrived is a jolly nice bund strap for the Benrus (if I can remember where I put it), so that's good, and three 19mm Geckota watch straps came today, which I have no use for, as I got bored waiting for them, and squeezed a 20mm strap on the intended watch.

A few weeks back, BO (before Omicron), the post seemed to be flying, even some 2nd class mail arrived the next day. But now I have had to start a 'The Postman Should Have Just Knocked' thread.

Are you waiting for anything exciting?

:watch:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nothing in the pipeline for myself , seem to have lost the love recently 

Very smart Vostok/Boctok , I like the white dial black hands combo :thumbsup:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

jsud2002 said:


> Nothing in the pipeline for myself , seem to have lost the love recently
> 
> Very smart Vostok/Boctok , I like the white dial black hands combo :thumbsup:


 Thanks, I am guessing that the original seconds hand was probably black as well (with a lume pip) so I might get that done at service time. I liked the double lume plots at 12 also, but mostly I am a black-dial chap, and I liked the contrast on this white dial watch.

The Benrus just looks quite laid back I think - no stars or verbiage on the dial, and I think with a bit of polywatch on the crystal I can get it looking very nice. It appears to have remained reasonably waterproof (similar construction to the 'Bullitt' Benrus).

Keep well.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Jet Jetski said:


> Are you waiting for anything exciting?


 Yes, something I have to blame squarely at this forum, more specifically @yokel

Should be revealed on Monday, but as the courier is UPS it probably will be Tuesday


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Vistock looks nice, add a darker red nato strap and that dial should pop.

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-marine-nationale-nato-watch-strap-burgundy-white?gclid=Cj0KCQiAieWOBhCYARIsANcOw0xjCf2pt7oPR6vg7ZsBrERpfHI-2ZennDFLBJ67s8nODs93s0CR5nwaAp7eEALw_wcB

Just to bore everyone AGAIN, I am still waiting for my JLC Polaris Date, ordered early November but wanted it on a bracelet which is a special order. I am not sure I understand the logic, I could have had a Date on a rubber strap or an Automatic on a bracelet (which is the same as the one of for the Date) within a few days but had to order the Date/Bracelet combo specially with a 10-12 week delivery time. Ho, hum, good this cone to those who wait!

The dealer has been good with comms and updates and I may try and pay their shop a visit on Monday just to show my face.

Teaser! (Torment for me!!!!)


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Ugg10 said:


> Vistock looks nice, add a darker red nato strap and that dial should pop.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-marine-nationale-nato-watch-strap-burgundy-white?gclid=Cj0KCQiAieWOBhCYARIsANcOw0xjCf2pt7oPR6vg7ZsBrERpfHI-2ZennDFLBJ67s8nODs93s0CR5nwaAp7eEALw_wcB
> 
> ...


 Definitely beautiful.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi JJ ... Not sure where you are in the country, but my incoming post with Royal Mail has been a disaster since early December - Covid has wreaked havoc with staffing at my local Delivery Office & "normal" letters / jiffy bags etc have been taking 3 weeks + to arrive! - If the incoming RM is a Tracked service then these appear to arrive in under a week & are presumably being prioritised over the normal mail - Hope your missing stuff turns up sooner rather than later ...


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

PaulBoy said:


> Hi JJ ... Not sure where you are in the country, but my incoming post with Royal Mail has been a disaster since early December - Covid has wreaked havoc with staffing at my local Delivery Office & "normal" letters / jiffy bags etc have been taking 3 weeks + to arrive! - If the incoming RM is a Tracked service then these appear to arrive in under a week & are presumably being prioritised over the normal mail - Hope your missing stuff turns up sooner rather than later ...


 Not far from Rochdale, but right now this pandemic seems to be everywhere.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Are you waiting for anything exciting?


 Two full pages in the local paper here about the appalling current postal service, so nothing being ordered until some improvement.

:watch:

Got two straps earlier that were ordered well before Christmas.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Monday or Tuesday should see this arrive:










And sometime between Friday and the following Monday I should be receiving this:










Then spend the rest of the month clearing out the remaining 15, to see what budget is left before making a final decision on what else will be making its way to chez bricey.

Exciting times!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Nothing for me (yet) but hoping to find a bargain soon as a late Christmas present as I could not find anything before that I really fancied


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

This should be arriving in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Got two straps earlier that were ordered well before Christmas.


 My fastest shipping was from Japan - but I had to put delivery on hold when it reached Manchester Airport because I was away on the South coast ...


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Graham60 said:


> This should be arriving in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 39193


 I'm a fan!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Bricey said:


> Exciting times!


 For us, yes, waiting for the others to sell until these come along the conveyor belt!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Jet Jetski said:


> For us, yes, waiting for the others to sell until these come along the conveyor belt!


 It's no fun standing still, gotta keep moving!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> Nothing for me (yet) but hoping to find a bargain soon as a late Christmas present as I could not find anything before that I really fancied


 I have spent literally two days looking for a vintage Tudor 'perpetual' (after spying one I like at £3500.00 lol) - ended up with a hand-wound Benrus for £85.00. You can buy them cheaper from the US, but after shipping and VAT, and the delivery time. Wait ...


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Yes, something I have to blame squarely at this forum, more specifically @yokel
> 
> Should be revealed on Monday, but as the courier is UPS it probably will be Tuesday


 I have broad shoulders -- metaphorically at least.

Looking forward to the reveal :yes:


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

The last bargain I got came with an extra £51 from the customs man :wacko:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> The last bargain I got came with an extra £51 from the customs man :wacko:


 Tell me about it - I really got hit for my 1946 Omega bumper from Italy (weeks after I thought he had forgotten!) and my 'cheap' Vostok (above) ended up as no such thing after VAT and shipping. You can get a brand new one for under a ton! (Unless you shop in sales corner lol)


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Citizen Hi-Line and another of those strange Accurist Miyota AS10 chronos arrived from Ebay no problem. There were actually 2 posties delivering at the same time one day last week. 4 berth winder arrived from Amazon as expected. That's me done for watch related stuff, but a new Emma Premium mattress was successfully delivered by two chaps from DHL, so I should be sleeping better, with any luck.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The only thing I have in the pipeline are servicing bills, but can never rule out an impulse buy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

HMT Kohinoor.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Two full pages in the local paper here about the appalling current postal service, so nothing being ordered until some improvement.
> 
> :watch:
> 
> Got two straps earlier that were ordered well before Christmas.


 As I mentioned, more expensive items (watches etc) seem to be ok & will arrive on schedule, as they are sent via Tracked services like RMSD etc, it's the normal post (letters & other small items that the postie brings) that are backlogged due to staff shortages / Covid etc - Fastest delivery I have had in the last month was my Houtman Pilbara which left Western Australia on a Tuesday & arrived in Surrey THREE DAYS later! - Top work by Jason @Houtman Watches Australia & DHL :clap:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> Fastest delivery I have had in the last month was my Houtman Pilbara which left Western Australia on a Tuesday & arrived in Surrey THREE DAYS later! - Top work by Jason @Houtman Watches Australia & DHL :clap:


 Dude, you got mine from the Fens next day, and I'm pretty sure that from the Fen's to you is regarded by most as a far more perilous journey than from Western Australia!

They just chucked it on a long haul flight, mine probably made the first 50 miles carried by someone named Cecil riding a donkey.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> Two full pages in the local paper here about the appalling current postal service, so nothing being ordered until some improvement.
> 
> :watch:
> 
> Got two straps earlier that were ordered well before Christmas.


 Postman on his way to Wrench's croft


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Bricey said:


> mine probably made the first 50 miles carried by someone named Cecil riding a donkey.


 Yes, but in mitigation having six fingers does help grip the Mail bags! :teethsmile:

(I can only say that as I am a born and (in)bred yellow belly). :whistling:


----------



## Adomnán (Dec 14, 2019)

Patiently waiting (but rapidly losing patience) on an Oris cherry dial. Post here seems to have ground to a complete halt.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Pics from net, not mine... yet. All ordered 2022. Damn Christmas bonus! Lol


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

JayDeep said:


> Pics from net, not mine... yet. All ordered 2022. Damn Christmas bonus! Lol
> 
> View attachment 39200
> 
> ...


 Feels like our paths are converging a little.

It may take a little of the spice from our TV show if we end up too similar.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bricey said:


> Dude, you got mine from the Fens next day, and I'm pretty sure that from the Fen's to you is regarded by most as a far more perilous journey than from Western Australia!
> 
> They just chucked it on a long haul flight, mine probably made the first 50 miles carried by someone named Cecil riding a donkey.


 Ha ha! - Great job by Cecil & Oatie the Donkey (I'll leave you to work that one out :tongue: ) but Special Delivery etc is no problem as they are prioritising those :thumbsup:


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

38mm Sea-Gull 1963. As per usual, correct movement, third-party manufacturer (Sugess in this case). Ordered Dec 24th........arriving??


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

My top 3 are

Rolex OP36 Green

GO PanomaticLunar

JLC Reverso Tribute or JLC Polaris….

I want to buy one of these pieces this year, just waiting for the right time/ opportunity to come along


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

WickerBill said:


> My top 3 are
> 
> Rolex OP36 Green
> 
> ...


 Nice list! Which version of the Polaris takes your eye?


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Ugg10 said:


> Nice list! Which version of the Polaris takes your eye?


 The one I can't buy lol…..the 800 piece ltd edition.

https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/eu/en/chronicles/news-events/jaeger-lecoultre-presents-new-jaeger-lecoultre-polaris-date-limited-edition.html

tbh though I'd be happy with one of the automatics on rubber or leather. The bracelet is stunning but I have enough bracelet watches already


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

@WickerBill the mariner date is very nice, the date Memovox is closest to the original 1960's version, but all are stunning in the flesh. Worth looking at the online sellers as you can get around 15-20% discount on RRP. Based on my experience choosing a standard configuration get you the watch quick and any special orders are taking a while, may be different at an AD though at full price. The rubber bracelets are not cheap, noting the deployment clasp is around £250 on its own, if you use the JLC site service calculator you can see the strap prices with a bit of effort (using a watch code from the rear case from an online picture).

Good luck in the search.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Ugg10 said:


> @WickerBill the mariner date is very nice, the date Memovox is closest to the original 1960's version, but all are stunning in the flesh. Worth looking at the online sellers as you can get around 15-20% discount on RRP. Based on my experience choosing a standard configuration get you the watch quick and any special orders are taking a while, may be different at an AD though at full price. The rubber bracelets are not cheap, noting the deployment clasp is around £250 on its own, if you use the JLC site service calculator you can see the strap prices with a bit of effort (using a watch code from the rear case from an online picture).
> 
> Good luck in the search.


 Thanks!

yeh the mariner dates are gorgeous but it's a heavy price tag given the last gen Polaris….it's about a £3000 difference…

if they'd have made the new mariner, without a date, on a rubber strap for around £6000-£7000 of be all over it like a fat pigeon on chips !


----------



## Thrudge (Nov 30, 2017)

JayDeep said:


> Pics from net, not mine... yet. All ordered 2022. Damn Christmas bonus! Lol
> 
> View attachment 39200
> 
> ...


 Three real beauties there, classy, refined and just plain gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> Pics from net, not mine... yet. All ordered 2022. Damn Christmas bonus! Lol
> 
> View attachment 39200
> 
> ...


 3 beautiful watches. Blue seems to suit the Tudor much better than brown or green. Good luck, I hope they arrive soon.


----------



## Marcin (Aug 30, 2019)

I posted a watch sold on ebay on 17th of December, 1st class recorded RM. It is still in transit according to their website. Shocking service


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

While not having postal issues, a local watchmaker has had one of mine since October. Tried to contact them just before Christmas and got an out of office email saying someone had covid and the watchmaker was waiting for a PCR test. Needless to say their promise of an update in the new year hasn't come to anything. I'm actually begining to dislike watchmakers as an entire species.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

:hmmm9uh: My AARK Iconic Inox has taken so long, I'm just putting it down to "I've been bumped". You never know though but I'm never going to spend any money on ebay ever again. :angry:


----------



## Patrick Teche (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm expecting a new Vacheron Constantin Traditional Complete Calendar in a couple days..very excited!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Patrick Teche said:


> I'm expecting a new Vacheron Constantin Traditional Complete Calendar in a couple days..very excited!


 That's quite a way to make an entrance.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

JayDeep said:


> Pics from net, not mine... yet. All ordered 2022. Damn Christmas bonus! Lol
> 
> View attachment 39200
> 
> ...


 I've not bought any watches for a couple of years now though I've seen JayDeep has ordered 2 of the 3 watche's I've been looking at. I think reading this thread will prove to be a costly exercise for me!


----------



## Adomnán (Dec 14, 2019)

There are very few dive watches I like but that blue Tudor is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Not a purchase, but a prize draw win that is incoming sometime soon










I'd forgotten about this until I had an email this morning stating it is on its way from the US.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

WickerBill said:


> My top 3 are
> 
> Rolex OP36 Green
> 
> ...


 Some class pieces there -- well, certainly the JLCs and the GO :thumbsup:

They get the YSA (Yokel Seal of Approval).


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

yokel said:


> Some class pieces there -- well, certainly the JLCs and the GO :thumbsup:
> 
> They get the YSA (Yokel Seal of Approval).


 Both are grail level for me, i dont generally consider pieces are grail but i think they are the top of the tree for what i will achieve in this hobby...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> It may take a little of the spice from our TV show if we end up too similar.












Just please don't sing, just don't.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Ugg10 said:


> Vistock looks nice, add a darker red nato strap and that dial should pop.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-marine-nationale-nato-watch-strap-burgundy-white?gclid=Cj0KCQiAieWOBhCYARIsANcOw0xjCf2pt7oPR6vg7ZsBrERpfHI-2ZennDFLBJ67s8nODs93s0CR5nwaAp7eEALw_wcB
> 
> ...





Bricey said:


> Monday or Tuesday should see this arrive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Graham60 said:


> This should be arriving in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 39193


 Erm, I am just waiting for a sterling silver barcelet,lol.

Nice watches here.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Not a purchase, but a prize draw win that is incoming sometime soon
> 
> 
> 
> I'd forgotten about this until I had an email this morning stating it is on its way from the US.


 Nice to see a bezel that looks like it lines up nicely, automatic, 300m and Tiffany blue dial. Very nice prize indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Yes, something I have to blame squarely at this forum, more specifically @yokel
> 
> Should be revealed on Monday, but as the courier is UPS it probably will be Tuesday


 My bad, it was FedEx so it arrived today



One of 25 made in this colour I believe but maybe @yokelcan help there


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

If only my birthyear was more recent ... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

mitadoc said:


> Erm, I am just waiting for a sterling silver barcelet,lol.
> 
> Nice watches here.


 Get you Mr Fancy Pants, Just a rubber strap for me.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> My bad, it was FedEx so it arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> One of 25 made in this colour I believe but maybe @yokelcan help there


 Wow -- another member with an MG :thumbsup:

I have to admit, I thought it was going to be a Moser -- but, I'm impressed.

Yes, only 25 of each colour were made -- but, in the context of a company which manufactures only about 400 units per year, everything they do is quite exclusive.

Yours is the "L" version, whereas mine is the "M" with mesh . . . .










I think yours is a little more elegant.

However, I had understood that these were made in four colour versions (white, orange, green and blue indices). Yours appears to be grey or anthracite. Or, is it actually blue like the stritching?.

Whatever -- It is a lovely thing, and has a truly lovely, hand made "pocket watch" movement (even if not heavily decorated in this version).










I know you don't really do "keepers" -- but that is exactly what these are for me.

Enjoy it Sir :thumbs_up:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

scottswatches said:


> My bad, it was FedEx so it arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> One of 25 made in this colour I believe but maybe @yokelcan help there


 Stunning.

A treat for yourself or "stock"?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Bricey said:


> Stunning.
> 
> A treat for yourself or "stock"?


 A bit of both I suspect - far from a Birth Year Watch but I buy interesting things whenever I can



yokel said:


> Wow -- another member with an MG :thumbsup:
> 
> I have to admit, I thought it was going to be a Moser -- but, I'm impressed.
> 
> ...


 It is blue, if somewhat lost on the quick snap I took. The movement finishing is different, but I quite like the natural look of the German Silver (not any old silver!) plates. Thanks for the confirmation on the facts, and technically a Moser is three times as common as a Moritz Grossmann so I made the right choice! :laughing2dw:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've already had these in Jan...



















Now waiting for a steel mod kit for my GA-2110. It's coming from China (AliExpress), so could be a while...

In the meantime, I do have a set of lapping pastes coming, so I can get rid of some scratches on the mineral glass of a couple of my watches. Oh, that's also coming from China. Bum.


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

The postman arrived bearing gifts today!! In a forum full of absolutely beautiful timepieces, I am strangely really happy with this one!


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

PrivateCustard said:


> The postman arrived bearing gifts today!! In a forum full of absolutely beautiful timepieces, I am strangely really happy with this one!


 Very smart, I almost got the very same before Christmas.


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

Alpha550t said:


> Very smart, I almost got the very same before Christmas.


 I went for the 38mm Sugess model with the sapphire crystal. I just didn't sit right with me, paying significantly more from Sea-Gull, for an acrylic. Same movement, and my collection is going to mostly be affordable pieces that I love, and that hopefully have a story.

Eventually I want an Omega De Ville Orbis, but for now, my collection will be a little more low-end!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

PrivateCustard said:


> The postman arrived bearing gifts today!! In a forum full of absolutely beautiful timepieces, I am strangely really happy with this one!


 As you should, everyone loves a little Chinese!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Wa-hey! I feel a song coming on:









FIVE SMALL WHISTLES!

four steel links

three-way plug

two big whistles

and a watch strap for a sold watch

JJ


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Still waiting here. :Snore:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Jet Jetski said:


> Wa-hey! I feel a song coming on:
> 
> View attachment 39266
> 
> ...


 I'm sat here trying to understand the appeal of living with someone who collects fecking whistles.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

yokel said:


> Some class pieces there -- well, certainly the JLCs and the GO :thumbsup:
> 
> They get the YSA (Yokel Seal of Approval).


 TWF equivalent of a Paul Hollywood handshake :biggrin:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Bow said:


> I'm sat here trying to understand the appeal of living with someone who collects fecking whistles.


 I'm going to attach the little ones to my collection of rucksacks.

Yeah, better hide them.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I reckon if it is not yet out for delivery, then meeting the end of today target is unlikely. :taz:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> View attachment 39295
> 
> 
> I reckon if it is not yet out for delivery, then meeting the end of today target is unlikely. :taz:


 A watched pot never boils :yes:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

More goodies at last today, including this - it was 10:10 so I had to take a photo:









Lovely domed crystal, still needs a little more Polywatch (it was jolly scratched).









And those curved hands, great!

The strap is from Geckota - I ordered 3 X 19mm straps from the sale, one of them turned up at 18mm, so that's lucky!

The lugs are actually about 17.5, so I'm guessing that's 11/16 of an inch?

JJ


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

This is no longer coming










I'd umed and ahed and eventually swapped to this instead.










Should be here tomorrow


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Bricey said:


> This is no longer coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What happened? :huh:

Mind you, the blue probably has wider appeal...should you ever come to sell...


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

RTM Boy said:


> What happened? :huh:
> 
> Mind you, the blue probably has wider appeal...should you ever come to sell...


 I was really torn between the two, but eventually plumped for the black.

Then I was informed, annoyingly late in the process (I was part exchanging and had already sent in and agreed a price for the exchange) that the black was out of stock until the end of the month.

The longer I pondered the black, the more I began to worry that the gilt markings might lose appeal for me, and the red triangle doesn't sit quite right for me. I decided the simpler colour scheme of the blue might last better with me, and also is more different to my existing divers which are black.

They swapped the order over this afternoon and as the blue is in stock, off we go!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Jet Jetski said:


> Are you waiting for anything exciting?
> 
> :watch:


 Just agreed a straight swap for something a bit different with one of our lovely members on here - Get in! :yahoo: Mentioning no names, obviously :whistling:

I had planned to ease off on the watch collecting this year, and managed to reach the middle of January before that New Year's Resolution all fell apart......... :laugh:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> It is blue, if somewhat lost on the quick snap I took. The movement finishing is different, but I quite like the natural look of the German Silver (not any old silver!) plates. Thanks for the confirmation on the facts, and technically a Moser is three times as common as a Moritz Grossmann so I made the right choice! :laughing2dw:


 Hasn't appeared on BirthYearWatches yet. And, it's a bit outside your normal scope, Scott.

Did you buy it with a particular customer in mind?


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

Should be with me within the next month :thumbs_up:


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Highland Laddie said:


> View attachment 39336
> 
> 
> Should be with me within the next month :thumbs_up:


 Lucky lad !


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

yokel said:


> Hasn't appeared on BirthYearWatches yet. And, it's a bit outside your normal scope, Scott.
> 
> Did you buy it with a particular customer in mind?


 I work quite a way in advance, so it won't appear for a few weeks yet. I bought it with the view that I may never get another chance to own a MG again, rather than with someone in mind. God I love my job!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

scottswatches said:


> I work quite a way in advance, so it won't appear for a few weeks yet. I bought it with the view that I may never get another chance to own a MG again, rather than with someone in mind. God I love my job!


 I'd love your job.

I'd also bankrupt your business in about 11 minutes.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Bricey said:


> I'd also bankrupt your business in about 11 minutes.


 No -- it would take even you longer than that :tongue:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

yokel said:


> No -- it would take even you longer than that :tongue:


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

I finally buckled today. My collection of affordable things that I desire has another one incoming!

Been lusting after this one for months...


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

PrivateCustard said:


> I finally buckled today. My collection of affordable things that I desire has another one incoming!
> 
> Been lusting after this one for months...


 Nice, which bits are luminous?


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Jet Jetski said:


> Nice, which bits are luminous?


 There are some loom shots of the black version in the video below, no reason why the white would be any different. Also has a SW200 movement which is pretty good at this price, nice watch, I like it.






Looking again it could be just the orange bits on the white/cream version.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Ugg10 said:


> There are some loom shots of the black version in the video below, no reason why the white would be any different. Also has a SW200 movement which is pretty good at this price, nice watch, I like it.


 Looks great, superluminova.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Not sure I have seen black lume before.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Ugg10 said:


> Not sure I have seen black lume before.


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

Jet Jetski said:


> Nice, which bits are luminous?


 Honestly, I have no idea! Even this winter, I haven't looked at the loom on any of my watches. It really is something I should pay more attention to.



Ugg10 said:


> There are some loom shots of the black version in the video below, no reason why the white would be any different. Also has a SW200 movement which is pretty good at this price, nice watch, I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what I was thinking. likely the SW200-1 also. A decent workhorse movement. Particularly good, seeing as I didn't pay anywhere close to RRP. I'd promised myself not not do it for another month or so......but I am an idiot!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Marcin said:


> I posted a watch sold on ebay on 17th of December, 1st class recorded RM. It is still in transit according to their website. Shocking service


 I'm having trouble right now with the Tag I bought on ebay. They go through an authenticator first and the tracking shows the authenticator should've received it on the 8th, and I should've then received it on the 14th, but that day had now come and gone and no update on the tracking since the 8th. Not really sure what is going on but getting worried.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

JayDeep said:


> I'm having trouble right now with the Tag I bought on ebay. They go through an authenticator first and the tracking shows the authenticator should've received it on the 8th, and I should've then received it on the 14th, but that day had now come and gone and no update on the tracking since the 8th. Not really sure what is going on but getting worried.


 Mine went to the authenticator on the 8th as well, but then I had a message on the 9th to say it had been checked and was now being sent onwards to me and got a new tracking number showing it went to UPS on the 10th and would be delivered on the 12th.

The 12th came and went and UPS tracking changed to "we'll let you know when it's going to be delivered".

Still nothing. Emailed UPS yesterday and no reply as yet.

I fear that they have lost it.

I'm gutted if that is the case, having wanted this watch and looked at loads that have sold at around £3k+, I'd found one that I won for a lot less and figured that it insulated me so that if I didn't like it or gel with it I would move it on and be up on the deal.

I hate UPS.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bricey said:


> Mine went to the authenticator on the 8th as well, but then I had a message on the 9th to say it had been checked and was now being sent onwards to me and got a new tracking number showing it went to UPS on the 10th and would be delivered on the 12th.
> 
> The 12th came and went and UPS tracking changed to "we'll let you know when it's going to be delivered".
> 
> ...


 Son of a beach.....it's obvious which one this is.

There's all sorts of delays though so hopefully it's sitting in a depot.

Fingers crossed mate.

I had a first after 200 odd transactions on eBay. I had an incoming watch lost in transit 2 weeks ago.

Proof of delivery from seller so eBay refunded me and confirmed they soak up the loss themselves.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

antjrice said:


> Son of a beach.....it's obvious which one this is.
> 
> There's all sorts of delays though so hopefully it's sitting in a depot.
> 
> ...


 I've only had one incoming go missing (about 4-5months ago) and that too was UPS. Ebay refunded me and the seller had to go back to UPS (I assume).

That was an Aquascaphe and was upsetting, but I'd paid fair money for it.

This would be devastating both as its a big purchase in my budget terms (towards my top end certainly) and a watch ive waited for and really longed to get, plus I think I got it at a good third below its ebay/market value, its been authenticated by ebay and seems to have got stuck between the authenticator and me.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Bricey said:


> I've only had one incoming go missing (about 4-5months ago) and that too was UPS. Ebay refunded me and the seller had to go back to UPS (I assume).
> 
> That was an Aquascaphe and was upsetting, but I'd paid fair money for it.
> 
> This would be devastating both as its a big purchase in my budget terms (towards my top end certainly) and a watch ive waited for and really longed to get, plus I think I got it at a good third below its ebay/market value, its been authenticated by ebay and seems to have got stuck between the authenticator and me.


 I would not give up hope yet though, let's face it, the authenticator may have not even got to his office for a week, Covid is messing lots of things up. I had a similar thing with a Russian 'Strela' chronograph, there are lots about but not many original at sensible prices, for some reason eBay Man sent it from Russia the 'long way' round, and it disappeared in America. Never seen another decent one for anything like the money I paid. Refunded, but that does not soothe the frustration, or get the hours back that you spent searching for your bargain.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah i've read elsewhere of 1-2wk delays with things arriving, days without post etc so the system is or was being hit hard by COVID absences.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Picked this up from my eBay click n collect, this arrived quicker than expected. This is not how it woke up, but it's how it looks now.









It woke up this morning, before meeting me, on a lovely brushed and polished three section bracelet.

Which is why I bought it. Goes with my brushed and polished Tyneham.









Watch looks great after a trip through the ultrasonic bath.

Well I checked the instructions and it doesn't say 'Don't put your watch in an ultrasonic bath'!

It is sitting a little far back on the wrist,so I will swap one of the links from the 'front' to the 'back'.









Not bad though.

JJ


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

p.s. did I mention that the bracelet has no taper?

My other Elliot Brown bracelets do, but this diver's clasp is massive.









Better.









HAGEvening.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bricey said:


> seems to have got stuck between the authenticator and me.


 That's why i'm hopeful it isn't lost and has been bogged down in a UPS delivery centre.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

antjrice said:


> That's why i'm hopeful it isn't lost and has been bogged down in a UPS delivery centre.


 Hopes and prayers at this point.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Mine went to the authenticator on the 8th as well, but then I had a message on the 9th to say it had been checked and was now being sent onwards to me and got a new tracking number showing it went to UPS on the 10th and would be delivered on the 12th.
> 
> The 12th came and went and UPS tracking changed to "we'll let you know when it's going to be delivered".
> 
> ...


 100%!!! Mine was 3k as well and I'm getting ticked. I asked the seller to do his best to look into things on his side.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh $hit









I think they've lost it :taz:


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Oh $hit
> 
> View attachment 39424
> 
> ...


 A valuable watch doesn't just get lost, if it doesn't arrive (and I really hope it does!) it's because someone has stolen it.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Duncan U. said:


> A valuable watch doesn't just get lost, if it doesn't arrive (and I really hope it does!) it's because someone has stolen it.


 I do wonder if the authenticator (probably a jewellers?) being the sender, possibly with their branding on the package, made it more likely to "go missing" than when an Ebay seller put it in the post.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Bricey said:


> I do wonder if the authenticator (probably a jewellers?) being the sender, possibly with their branding on the package, made it more likely to "go missing" than when an Ebay seller put it in the post.


 My brother had a Tissot 'disappear' on the way back from their service centre. They did admit that it was a fairly frequent occurrence, criminals aren't fools, they soon learn which companies deal with valuable products. I sincerely hope I am wrong and it turns up soon!


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm still hopeful that it's just stuck between UPS service centres. Thefts happen but it's got to be a low probability vs the number of packages handled or even delayed in some way.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

antjrice said:


> I'm still hopeful that it's just stuck between UPS service centres. Thefts happen but it's got to be a low probability vs the number of packages handled or even delayed in some way.


 Yes, at the moment, there are plenty of drivers for the van-involved parts of the network, but still issues with the HGV-involved pipe ... hopefully its just sat in the depot outbound waiting for a lorry .... fingers crossed.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Called UPS, they "regard it as a lost package". They emailed me the details to make a claim to forward on to the sender (the authenticator).

I've contacted EBay for the authenticators details, but they can't give them out. I have stated that I would expect that a professional authenticator would/should have insured the package at the replacement cost and that I expect them to make a claim for the replacement cost not the amount paid which does not account for the time I have spent searching for this watch.

The current cheapest CBE2110 on EBay is a shade over £3.5k, from Australia, so about £4,320+ to actually get it to me. I absolutely lucked out in the auction and got the one I bought for £2,250.

I've confirmed that a refund is of no use to me and I expect UPS, the Authenticator, or EBay to replace the item that their negilgence has cost me.

What a crap start to the week. I am beyond gutted.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear this  . Good luck, I hope you either get the watch or decent compensation. If you cause enough fuss, it might prompt them to look a little harder for it


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Bricey said:


> Called UPS, they "regard it as a lost package". They emailed me the details to make a claim to forward on to the sender (the authenticator).
> 
> I've contacted EBay for the authenticators details, but they can't give them out. I have stated that I would expect that a professional authenticator would/should have insured the package at the replacement cost and that I expect them to make a claim for the replacement cost not the amount paid which does not account for the time I have spent searching for this watch.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear this , but you are wasting your time trying to get anything other than your original costs back. I would love to paint a different scenario, but there is not one I am afraid.


----------



## dongagon (May 26, 2009)

I have a Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT Blue-Red on the way; should be with me tomorrow/Wednesday


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bricey said:


> Called UPS, they "regard it as a lost package". They emailed me the details to make a claim to forward on to the sender (the authenticator).
> 
> I've contacted EBay for the authenticators details, but they can't give them out. I have stated that I would expect that a professional authenticator would/should have insured the package at the replacement cost and that I expect them to make a claim for the replacement cost not the amount paid which does not account for the time I have spent searching for this watch.
> 
> ...


 This is a ridiculous state of affairs. Gutted for you mate but i'll keep my eyes open. We'll find you one for sure and for less than £3k aswell.

The current examples on eBay are overpriced.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

New incoming which I hope to pick up today.

I used Sam Haizelden's (Scottish Watches and Redbar) Watch Concierge Services to sell my Tudor GMT and she did a fantastic job actually selling it for asking price before it went live on most of her platforms.

Whilst waiting for the buyers funds to clear, Sam acquired and posted and Ollech & Waj Mirage III.

I've been interested in the brand as they're not everywhere and like model as it has flairs of the Heuer Bundeswehr and Sinn 103.

Hopefully collecting today (actual pictured below)


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

antjrice said:


> New incoming which I hope to pick up today.
> 
> I used Sam Haizelden's (Scottish Watches and Redbar) Watch Concierge Services to sell my Tudor GMT and she did a fantastic job actually selling it for asking price before it went live on most of her platforms.
> 
> ...


 I think that's the one I had many moons ago! - Vajou movement iirc & quite a ride when the wobble kicks in (ooh er missus!) - Cracking watch & health to wear (when it arrives)


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

I reveived my January payslip yesterday. I have never worked in sales before, (well, aftersales), so was a little taken aback by the bonus!

So, I jumped straight onto Geckota, to purchase the G-01, which was the winner on a technicality, via forum vote. However the Geckota site took a dump and wouldn't let me input my card details, no matter how many times I refreshed.

So.....I might have accelerated my plans, and bought something sillier and more expensive for this month!!










It arrives tomorrow. Being delivered to my work, so people at home stop asking questions!!

The Geckota will be purchased as soon as I can get the site to play ball.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

@Briceythere's a panda version of the Autavia on watchcollecting.com with 16hrs left. Currently at £2.6k Inc premium so might be worth a look.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Kamakazie! said:


> @Briceythere's a panda version of the Autavia on watchcollecting.com with 16hrs left. Currently at £2.6k Inc premium so might be worth a look.


 Thanks buddy, I bought a second last night, £2,800 plus £20 shipping, but as a bonus it does have the bracelet, brown leather and black leather straps (all three Heuer branded).

Hopefully it will be here for Friday.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

My Alexander Shorokhoff Sixtythree Green, AS.LA02-5M (Cal: 2892.AS) has arrived, as well as 20% off during the sale also came with a free watch winder.

Couple of quick pics.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

Graham60 said:


> My Alexander Shorokhoff Sixtythree Green, AS.LA02-5M (Cal: 2892.AS) has arrived, as well as 20% off during the sale also came with a free watch winder.
> 
> Couple of quick pics.
> 
> ...


 Lovely, welcome to the AS owners club!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

So updated from my original reply:

























I feel an updated/revised SOTC thread brewing after a couple of reviews!


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

I've got an old Kered on the way, but that's probably not much of a surprise to some folks.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bricey said:


> So updated from my original reply:
> 
> View attachment 39726
> 
> ...


 Top two are RMSD for tomorrow!

Wish the boss would let me take the morning off! :laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I sent a watch winder back to Amazon on the 17th. RM tracking says they received it on the 20th. Amazon's return tracking says they haven't got it. Customer services bot admitted they do have it, but the refund won't go through till the end of the month. That's the "faster" refund to Amazon account balance too. I used to think they were quite good at such things.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> I sent a watch winder back to Amazon on the 17th. RM tracking says they received it on the 20th. Amazon's return tracking says they haven't got it. Customer services bot admitted they do have it, but the refund won't go through till the end of the month. That's the "faster" refund to Amazon account balance too. I used to think they were quite good at such things.


 We ordered a dvd from Amazon and were sent a different one. Complained and returned it, they sent a second one that was correct, but a couple of weeks later charged us again, because we "hadn't returned the original". Of course their system hadn't logged the return correctly because it wasn't what they were supposed to have sent out  . I couldn't be bothered to try and sort out the mess over £7 but it underlines the advantages of personally buying from a store.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Duncan U. said:


> We ordered a dvd from Amazon and were sent a different one. Complained and returned it, they sent a second one that was correct, but a couple of weeks later charged us again, because we "hadn't returned the original". Of course their system hadn't logged the return correctly because it wasn't what they were supposed to have sent out  . I couldn't be bothered to try and sort out the mess over £7 but it underlines the advantages of personally buying from a store.


 We returned a duplicate dvd gifted over Christmas, they just said keep it and refunded the money immediately!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Duncan U. said:


> We ordered a dvd from Amazon and were sent a different one. Complained and returned it, they sent a second one that was correct, but a couple of weeks later charged us again, because we "hadn't returned the original". Of course their system hadn't logged the return correctly because it wasn't what they were supposed to have sent out  . I couldn't be bothered to try and sort out the mess over £7 but it underlines the advantages of personally buying from a store.


 I went into Currys recently and spent a long time looking at their stock of watch winders, till one of the muppets came and asked me why I was staring at an empty shelf.  I was actually looking for a replacement for our Blueray player, but they didn't have any of those either, because everyone streams stuff now, apparently. Don't actually know where I'd go to buy a dvd either. I expect Smiths has a few of the latest "blockbusters", but really don't want any of those.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

We're lucky we still have an HMV that sells dvds, some CDs and now lots of LPs!


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

True to my word......well, it's a flimsy excuse, I just want it badly..........the vote-winning G-01 is now ordered. With a 10% discount code, £224. Should be with me on Tuesday!










Now I start the long haul, saving for an auto chrono.......Hamilton or Zeppelin are front runners.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Got this custom badger on the way which should be a lot of fun


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

antjrice said:


> Got this custom badger on the way which should be a lot of fun


 Wear it with pride buddy.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

antjrice said:


> Got this custom badger on the way which should be a lot of fun


 Nice! There's just so many different G Shocks to choose from. Then there's limited editions like your new one which is a whole new rabbit hole to explore!

I actually have another new G Shock on the way. Got a Rangeman on its way!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Jet Jetski said:


> I am having a bit of withdrawal from the postman. I have so much stuff on the way that should have arrived this week - watch bracelet extenders; some whistles; a watch strap for a watch that was not selling on eBay, but has now sold before the strap arrived!; a bronze buckle; some gloves;
> 
> and this Vostok with a fairly hard to find lume pip :


 I put in an 'I didn't receive it' notice two days ago.

And today, this ...

























Dropped through my door!

So hard to find with good graining to the case back and a lume pip in place! Tempted to put some watch crystal adhesive on it and wipe it off, and just cure the residue I can't reach in the gaps with the UV torch.









it's fuly loaded ...









JJ


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Jet Jetski said:


> I put in an 'I didn't receive it' notice two days ago.
> 
> And today, this ...
> 
> ...


 That's a beauty, congratulations :thumbs_up:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

While I am waiting for Elliot Brown to get a move on with a smallish field watch, I have been window shopping for something simple and 100m WR, obviously looked at the usual suspects like Hamiltons and Timex, but have ended up buying something not particularly small - in fact probably not much difference in size to the Elliot Brown Tyneham I have - but it's quartz and cleverly avoids the problem of the seconds hand hitting the markers by not having any! I really wanted a cream dial, and nearly pulled the trigger on a Seiko 5 Flieger at Watch Nation, but the hands are silver so probably not the best, and I have my blued hand / cream dial watch out for a service.

Anyhow, this dial is .... Taupe!

[IMG alt="product58610-1599_cropped.jpg.thumb_FFFCFA_598x1000.jpg" data-ratio="100.33"]https://www.firstclasswatches.co.uk/thumbnails/images/products/product58610-1599_cropped.jpg.thumb_FFFCFA_598x1000.jpg[/IMG]

Looking forward to getting it through the door, not expecting too much of the lume TBH, applied is never as bright as the thickness you get by filling the skeleton of a hand, but I also need my other watch back so I can get the strap off it for this. I haven't heard the term 'Ion Plated' for a bracelet in a long time, the last ion plated bracelet I had was a Sekonda in about 1984, which plating lasted about 39 seconds. It's a hardened mineral crystal which is quite a good choice for a field watch - a bit more shatter resistant than sapphire and actually preferred by Elliot Brown, although they do a lot more sapphire crystals now due to market perception I think. Also a 22mm lug, so plenty in my strap box to go at untiil the strap I am thinking of comes back from the workshop.

This might just be the watch I test my drill pillar on too, to drill the lugs!


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

Jet Jetski said:


> !


 That's a nice colour combo.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Kamakazie! said:


> That's a nice colour combo.


 Thanks, I will be interested to see the actual watch, and especially the date wheel - I don't mind a contrasting dial at 6, but I will be happier if the font is sans serif.


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

Waiting on this, I have a blue already, had a black and a yellow but both long gone, always wanted the elusive grey dial, just another week or so to go


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> I work quite a way in advance, so it won't appear for a few weeks yet. I bought it with the view that I may never get another chance to own a MG again, rather than with someone in mind. God I love my job!


 Still not appeared :nono:

We are watching.

MG has just implemented a round of swingeing price increases. Almost certainly means that I will never again get the opportunity to buy one -- but, just might have done you a favour :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

yokel said:


> Still not appeared :nono:
> 
> We are watching.
> 
> MG has just implemented a round of swingeing price increases. Almost certainly means that I will never again get the opportunity to buy one -- but, just might have done you a favour :thumbsup:


 It'll be beginning of March. I wasn't aware of the price rises but yes that might help, so thank you.

Any watch that arrives tomorrow wouldn't hit the website until after Easter. That keeps stock constantly being refreshed and replenished without the need for me to buy urgently. Just means holding more watches to play with in the meantime!


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have an Oris on the way. It was £20 spares or repair so I will see if I can salvage it.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Daveyboyz said:


> I have an Oris on the way. It was £20 spares or repair so I will see if I can salvage it.


 There's no L in savage.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nothing fancy but this is on its way, hopefully it will arrive before sanctions!


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

Well, after an entire weekend of procrastination, I have decided the victor in the Christopher Ward C63 / Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba battle. I have now pulled the trigger on the Hamilton.

My thought process, I really want a diver in the collection. I also want a new brand in the collection. And I will keep an eye open for any new GMT models from CW, hopefully in bronze, which I would really like in the long run.










But in reality, I don't think either of the options I was mulling over would have been a bad choice. I just couldn't stop thinking about the blue/orange combo!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Mido pulsmeter auto should be here tomorrow . (Doctors watch) need to know whether still alive after the wind and rain.


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

bridgeman said:


> Mido pulsmeter auto should be here tomorrow . (Doctors watch) need to know whether still alive after the wind and rain.


 I didn't know what this was, so I just googled it. And oh my God, it is beautiful!! Enjoy it!


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

JoT said:


> Nothing fancy but this is on its way, hopefully it will arrive before sanctions!


 Great choice :thumbsup: , I think that is another new model in their 720 range, the brushed 720 case is now one of my favourites and I love the 24 hour no date dial although I did re-home it


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Nothing in the pipeline for myself , seem to have lost the love recently


 The love returned :clap: just bought myself a San Martin


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

I had a thought today, that my collection began as 'affordable'. Now, I have sort of stretched that with my recent purchase, and really wanted to get myself a nice bit of quartz action.

So, as my very first watch in 1997 was a Wenger quartz, full circle I come!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

The last mechanical watches I had was at school 40 odd years go and they all broke and since then I've stuck with quartz but today I've bit the bullet and ordered my first automatic!









Looking forward to it arriving this week, Steeldive SD1976 "puck"


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> Mido pulsmeter auto should be here tomorrow . (Doctors watch) need to know whether still alive after the wind and rain.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Just been on AliExpress and ordered a Heimdallr Turtle, I hope I won't regret it!










I have ordered it with a bracelet as it was only about £5 more and I already have a couple of 22mm black FKM rubber straps.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Duncan U. said:


> Just been on AliExpress and ordered a Heimdallr Turtle, I hope I won't regret it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have ordered it with a bracelet as it was only about £5 more and I already have a couple of 22mm black FKM rubber straps.


 Nice one, look forward to seeing the photos when it arrives


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have this coming from fleabay, It's an ordinary Casioak that the fella customised himself!, I think there was only 200 of the original ones so it will probably be difficult to find one of those!










It was supposed to get here tomorrow but got a message today saying it was posted yesterday so may not arrive until monday!

John..


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

On the way yesterday & arrived today. Not the Mark I thought I'd own but with a couple of other black dial military watches, the right choice for a varied collection.

The cut 10 & date placement annoy some but the circular brushing cutting them both feels purposeful here so I don't mind the lack of symmetry. Same as the Nomos Club Gangreserve, it adds some quirkiness.

It also doesn't hurt that it's a fantastically well finished piece and that I love applied indices!










In case anyone asks, yes I'd still prefer it without any date, but I'd keep the cut 10 all day long!


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

johnbaz said:


> I have this coming from fleabay, It's an ordinary Casioak that the fella customised himself!, I think there was only 200 of the original ones so it will probably be difficult to find one of those!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that one from Alex TheDialArtist (thedialartist.com) or is it a home made copy ?

(info got from here - https://www.chrono24.co.uk/habring/felix-unique-dial--id22520889.htm).


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Ugg10 said:


> Is that one from Alex TheDialArtist (thedialartist.com) or is it a home made copy ?
> 
> (info got from here - https://www.chrono24.co.uk/habring/felix-unique-dial--id22520889.htm).


 Hi Ugg

The seller (Markbigmark) said that he customised it himself!, It arrived this morning so right on time!!, The only lume is on the hands, None of the spots are lumed, Paid £103 posted, A bit more than an ordinary one but I suspect cheaper than the 'proper' ones!!

















John :thumbsup:


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

I have been looking at a Christopher Ward C63 for quite some time now. I was umming and ahhing over the dial I wanted, but the bracelet was a given.

Anyway, yesterday I received an email. Within a few minutes, the decision was made. Hopeufully from now to July passes swiftly!

And hopefully I did some good in the process.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

[IMG alt="XdlKK0t.jpg" data-ratio="75.09"]https://i.imgur.com/XdlKK0t.jpg[/IMG]

Summiteer V3

Miyota 9039


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Jet Jetski said:


> Summiteer V3
> 
> Miyota 9039


 I think that is an exceptional watch, really looks, feels and wears fantastically.

E joy.


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

johnbaz said:


> I have this coming from fleabay, It's an ordinary Casioak that the fella customised himself!, I think there was only 200 of the original ones so it will probably be difficult to find one of those!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have these two en route, i do like a Prometheus


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

neil wickham said:


> Have these two en route, i do like a Prometheus
> 
> View attachment 41453


 Sinntastic.


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Sinntastic.


 I know, thats what i was drawn to, im going off chronos of late but i like the look of that type of Sinn so thought id give it a go


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

neil wickham said:


> Have these two en route, i do like a Prometheus
> 
> View attachment 41453
> 
> ...


 They're both beauties but that Sinn is a stunner! The strap suits it perfectly too! :notworthy:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

johnbaz said:


> They're both beauties but that Sinn is a stunner! The strap suits it perfectly too! :notworthy:
> 
> The Sinn lookalike is a Prometheus, one of their very early ones with a Chinese movement, I like the brand and it gives me a chance to try that style/type without stumping up a fair chunk of cash.
> 
> John :thumbsup:


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

I may have a couple of vintage Kereds on the way, but that may not be a surprise to some.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

neil wickham said:


> The Sinn lookalike is a Prometheus, one of their very early ones with a Chinese movement, I like the brand and it gives me a chance to try that style/type without stumping up a fair chunk of cash.


 WOW! I never even noticed it saying Promethius!, It looks really nice though!!

john :thumbsup:


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

I couldn't resist, I had to do it. I fell in love with this the moment I saw it. To add to that, I absolutely love Queen!!

The Seiko Sports 5, Brian May Edition. With a little luck and a fair wind, it should arrive tomorrow. I also really wanted a Seiko in my collection.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> I work quite a way in advance, so it won't appear for a few weeks yet. I bought it with the view that I may never get another chance to own a MG again, rather than with someone in mind. God I love my job!


 Keep looking occasionally. Still haven't seen it on BYW.

Did it sell remarkably quickly? Or are you (very sensibly) hanging on to it? :thumbs_up:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

yokel said:


> Keep looking occasionally. Still haven't seen it on BYW.
> 
> Did it sell remarkably quickly? Or are you (very sensibly) hanging on to it? :thumbs_up:


 Listed and sold within a few days. One of those watches that will either do that or be in stock for ages.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Giving Seiko another try, might be here in time for my Birthday (or my TWF anniversary a day later).


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Giving Seiko another try, might be here in time for my Birthday (or my TWF anniversary a day later).
> 
> View attachment 42063


 Nice, if they did that dial and handset in the Turtle case, I would buy one immediately.


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

Well after posting about the imminent arrival of a Prometheus Sail Fish in the elusive grey dial, I now have a yellow dial on the way to join the grey and blue dials, just the black to go now


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got another impulse buy from the sales corner coming sometime next week - woohoo, another watch I don't need! :yahoo: :laugh:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I have my first Seiko 6139 on the way and I'm looking forward to it since the core model has been the subject of mini cult followings such as the Pogue or Bruce Lee.

This colourway is right up my street and, as I make no secret of, I love a nato:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

One of these


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bricey said:


> One of these
> 
> View attachment 43247


 Nezumi have released some absolute bangers this month!


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

Ordered last night, looking like it will arrive tomorrow. I finally settled on a GMT, the Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT ceramic.

Reasons -

- Hand design not a blatant copy (no Mercedes hour hand!). It is its own thing.

- 6 o-clock date window. And the white works due to the rest of the markers.

- ceramic bezel, with lume.

-display back and gold coloured rotor, which I thought looked lovely!

-ETA 2893.2.

-da da da da da da da da BATMAN!!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

PrivateCustard said:


> Ordered last night, looking like it will arrive tomorrow. I finally settled on a GMT, the Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT ceramic.
> 
> Reasons -
> 
> ...


 Very nice indeed


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

I, like some others inspired by @Roy, have a Briston chrono due in soon. I don't have a chrono yet, so for less than £50 it looked like a no-brainer.


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice indeed


 Unfortunately, in keeping with the title of the thread, it has been at Stansted for 12 hours, and is now showing as 'delivery by end of the day'.........which very likely means tomorrow!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I have not added to 'Technology Corner' for a while, and my Autorist is going to take some time to return from the workshop, so I lit upon the world's thinnest traditionally constructed movement at 1.64mm (alternative approaches spawned a couple of short-lived or short-run thinner attempts). Base calibre by JLC (803), ticking here as a 'Geneva Seal' version monikered the VC Cal. 1003. Drat the Bank Holiday that stood between purchase and arrival.









:watch:

There's no shock protection, so my bank manager will just have to take it on the chin.

Pretty sure he'll be persuaded that a watch from the oldest Swiss watch manufacturer was a forgiveable shopping accident, in the context of keeping 'Technology Corner' topped up.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Pretty sure he'll be persuaded that a watch from the oldest Swiss watch manufacturer…


 :nono:

Blancpain (1735) = 1st.

VC could only manage 3rd (1755).

:biggrin:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Karrusel said:


> :nono:
> 
> Blancpain (1735) = 1st.
> 
> ...


 Apologies, I missed a word in that, like 'continuous' or something -

Here we go, according to http://campaign.vacheron-constantin.com/en/watches.html#tab=0

"Founded in 1755, Vacheron Constantin can legitimately claim to be the world's oldest watch manufacturer in continuous operation,"​
Anyway, I think if you are specific enough, V & C are the oldest 'something' Swiss manufacturer - perhaps on account of Blancpain having once been known as Villeret? They are certainly the oldest starting with V, notwithstanding Villeret and brand resurrection


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Wait, coming back now - Rayville - a play on Villeret, on account of a Blancpain dying? I used to know.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Is there not a word I missed in that, like 'continuous' or something - Blancpain having once been known as Villeret? I think if you are specific enough, V & C are the oldest, certainly the oldest starting with V


 Under Swiss Law, at the time of Frederic-Emile Blancpain's death (1931), a company can longer use the family brand name if there are no registered direct family Directors of that company!

F.E. Blancpain's daughter had no interest in watchmaking & asked her fathers long time assistant (Betty Fiechter) if she would 'carry on' running the business! Therefore the name of the company had to be 'amended' (by Swiss law) to Rayville. This being a phonetic anagram of Villeret where the workshops were established.

In the 60's, when Blancpain became part of SSIH, Swiss law was relaxed & the company name was changed to Rayville Blancpain, shortly after becoming solely Blancpain.

This unfortunate occurrence, due to a death of the principal officer, was not unique to Blancpain, some Swiss companies sought & hired, as Director's, individuals (with no watchmaking experience) with the Brand/Company surname! :yes:

:biggrin:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Karrusel said:


> Under Swiss Law, at the time of Frederic-Emile Blancpain's death (1931), a company can longer use the family brand name if there are no registered direct family Directors of that company!
> 
> F.E. Blancpain's daughter had no interest in watchmaking & asked her fathers long time assistant (Betty Fiechter) if she would 'carry on' running the business! Therefore the name of the company had to be 'amended' (by Swiss law) to Rayville. This being a phonetic anagram of Villeret where the workshops were established.
> 
> ...


 That's what I used to know. Anyway, my argument only has to hold up for my bank manager, so mum's the word.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Karrusel said:


> Under Swiss Law, at the time of Frederic-Emile Blancpain's death (1931), a company can longer use the family brand name if there are no registered direct family Directors of that company!
> 
> F.E. Blancpain's daughter had no interest in watchmaking & asked her fathers long time assistant (Betty Fiechter) if she would 'carry on' running the business! Therefore the name of the company had to be 'amended' (by Swiss law) to Rayville. This being a phonetic anagram of Villeret where the workshops were established.
> 
> ...


 The Rayville name was used again by Alan Tornek to build and rebadge Blancpain watches in the US as "Tornek Rayville" to get around the buy American rules during the Vietnam war.

That was the TR900 (based loosely on the fifty fathoms), a recently revived brand name (linked in to MKII I belive) have brought out a TR660 which is one of those weird grails for me, where its not the price but the scarcity that means I don't have one.

Sorry for the odd left turn but the Rayville mention caught my attention because of my love for the (probably quite dull to many) watch that I really have a longing for.


----------



## Elliebea28 (9 mo ago)

my ultimate forever watch it on its way, arrives Thursday.

Not sure which I am more of: excited or nervous! Also worried that I may not love it once it arrives, so much pressure for it to be 'the one'.

Thanks so much to the members help on my first post about a 'forever' watch, this one will carry huge sentimental meaning for me.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Bit of an expensive week.

A grail of mine is on the way - and I didn't even know of this variation! I wanted it at auction, set my price and was outbid. So I consoled myself with an 18k Corum, and a Franck Muller Casablanca (one of my favourite watches).

Then the auction house called back - the bidder pulled out on my grail (or maybe they were taking bids from the chandelier  ). Would I still like it for my top bid?

Should be here today or tomorrow and I will add it to the WRUW threads. It's an 1980's top end watch, normally quartz but this is an automatic (that's what I didn't know they made - never seen an auto before), and from a brand that is not an obvious choice but I have owned watches by them before.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Bricey said:


> The Rayville name was used again by Alan Tornek to build and rebadge Blancpain watches in the US as "Tornek Rayville" to get around the buy American rules during the Vietnam war.
> 
> That was the TR900 (based loosely on the fifty fathoms), a recently revived brand name (linked in to MKII I belive) have brought out a TR660 which is one of those weird grails for me, where its not the price but the scarcity that means I don't have one.
> 
> ...


 Some additional info…

The original TORNEK,, TORNEK-RAYVILLE (2 iterations) were shipped to TORNEK, New York, complete minus the jewels.

Due to stringent (at the time) US Federal Law insisting 'Buy only American', the jewels used initially were _Mississippi sourced rubies._

These proved to be inferior & greatly affected performance, TORNEK 'quietly' replaced these with the original JB rubies :yes: .

The first batch (unicorns) of original Fifty Fathoms, supplied to the French Navy, had the legend '*50 *Fathoms' on the dial!

There is also a dress version (another unicorn) of the Fifty Fathoms, the 'Barakuda', the story & the woman* behind it's inception is also interesting.

*Take this as your homework.

:biggrin:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> Bit of an expensive week.
> 
> A grail of mine is on the way - and I didn't even know of this variation! I wanted it at auction, set my price and was outbid. So I consoled myself with an 18k Corum, and a Franck Muller Casablanca (one of my favourite watches).
> 
> ...


 Excellent news. Having someone on TWF who is acknowledged to be a horologist of repute will mean I don't have to justify owning a Franck Muller watch :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> Bit of an expensive week.
> 
> 18k Corum….


 Vincent Calabrese creation?

:watch:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Vincent Calabrese creation?
> 
> :watch:


 nah, but beyond rare - a truly unique piece, both in design and execution



chas g said:


> Excellent news. Having someone on TWF who is acknowledged to be a horologist of repute will mean I don't have to justify owning a Franck Muller watch :biggrin:


 I have a reputation, but think that is different to repute :laugh:

Franck Muller make some awful watch designs, but their simpler watches are beautiful to wear and beautifully made. They are also the friendliest Swiss watch company I have dealt with, including a one on one tour of their maison near Geneva airport - and the offer was extended to let me do a week in their workshops (I couldn't, unfortunately). The Casablanca should be here today (the third one I have bought, which is very unusual for me. I have also had a Master Banker, Transamerica and Galet as well as a round case 18k dress watch.)


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> View attachment 44391
> 
> 
> :watch:


 Wow, thats a beauty, VC dress watches were underpriced till quite recently... I keep telling myself I should have more (I keep getting tempted to butly a Malte with its double date window.)


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

So I've been considering one of these two Presage dress type watches. I favoured the Black Russian but couldn't really decide between that and the Margarita. They are priced at £294 each and I decided to ring the shop explaining my inability to decide. They advised that I could take the two for £529. I've tried them both on and although they are the same watch the faces render them quite different on the wrist. I've never considered buying the same model in different colours so this is a first for me. My daughter is going to the shop today and will bring them out at the weekend 

[IMG alt="SRPF39J1.png" data-ratio="75.09"]https://storage.seikowatches.com/image/2021/03/24040930136741/0/SRPF39J1.png[/IMG]

[IMG alt="SRPF37J1.png" data-ratio="75.09"]https://storage.seikowatches.com/image/2021/03/24040929489851/0/SRPF37J1.png[/IMG]


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> So I've been considering one of these two Presage dress type watches. I favoured the Black Russian but couldn't really decide between that and the Margarita. They are priced at £294 each and I decided to ring the shop explaining my inability to decide. They advised that I could take the two for £529. I've tried them both on and although they are the same watch the faces render them quite different on the wrist. I've never considered buying the same model in different colours so this is a first for me. My daughter is going to the shop today and will bring them out at the weekend


 I have never had an oval watch before. Its certainly different. It reminds me a bit of a rugby ball.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

chas g said:


> I have never had an oval watch before. Its certainly different. It reminds me a bit of a rugby ball.


 Oval? they are circular might be your browser?


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

They are oval to me as well,I thought it was the pictures used as I know they are supposed to be round


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Dxnnis said:


> They are oval to me as well,I thought it was the pictures used as I know they are supposed to be round


 that's weird but thanks for saying, they look normal to me :sign_wtf:

How about these from the shop...


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Casio G-Shock GA-B2100. Put a order in for one of these to see the hype.

[IMG alt="Casio G-Shock GA-B2100 Series Bluetooth, Solar pre-order £129 (£109.64 - 15% off with newsletter sign up code) @ Casio" data-ratio="133.17"]https://images.hotukdeals.com/threads/raw/7R8GZ/3929460_1/re/768x768/qt/60/3929460_1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

wrenny1969 said:


> that's weird but thanks for saying, they look normal to me :sign_wtf:
> 
> How about these from the shop...


 That's better for me anyway, but have seen these before so knew what they looked like. Hope you enjoy your new watches :thumbs_up:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> that's weird but thanks for saying, they look normal to me :sign_wtf:
> 
> How about these from the shop...


 All OK with those photos


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Daveyboyz said:


> Wow, thats a beauty, VC dress watches were underpriced till quite recently... I keep telling myself I should have more (I keep getting tempted to butly a Malte with its double date window.)


 The 'reasonable' (I use the term advisedly) pricing of VC may of course be something to thank Rolex for, since their advertising and the sky high demand they have generated for their watches means that people prepared to pay good money for 'not a Rolex' are fewer and farther between, keeping demand (and thus prices) down!

Every cloud has a golden lining!

[IMG alt="Watch Analog watch Photograph White Light" data-ratio="75.09"]https://www.watchuseek.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/tmp-1651759517340_copy-jpg.16611800/[/IMG]

JJ


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

After 5 months, I decided that I had come back to it enough times, to warrant a purchase. Arriving tomorrow hopefully! Then the Ukraine edition arrives next month, and then I can wait until maybe September for an Aquaracer 200!


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

Arrived today after nearly 3 months in transit, i had given up on it arriving. will join the 6 other Prometheus watches in the box


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

It may not surprise some folks to know I have a very ordinary looking ca. 1955 Kered on the way. How do I know it's from ca. 1955? It's got a retirement message engraved on the back. So useful to help date these watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nothing on the way.

I am spending some money having several pocket watches serviced and repaired


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bought this last week and forgot about it till the mystery package arrived this morning and I unwrapped it.










Change of strap needed and maybe a new acrylic. There's another watch on its way back from servicing, but that's due tomorrow.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Really excited about the first two, thought I was about the third but no longer am. Likely to be another giveaway soon, but we'll see.



























spinynorman said:


> Bought this last week and forgot about it till the mystery package arrived this morning and I unwrapped it.
> 
> 
> 
> Change of strap needed and maybe a new acrylic. There's another watch on its way back from servicing, but that's due tomorrow.


 Love this!!!

Am really going to need your help in the future my friend, as I morph into becoming a vintage collector. Hopefully I can rely on your knowledge and expertise sometimes.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

JayDeep said:


> Love this!!!
> 
> Am really going to need your help in the future my friend, as I morph into becoming a vintage collector. Hopefully I can rely on your knowledge and expertise sometimes.


 Thanks, now I've looked into the Excalibur some more it turns out to be more interesting than I thought. Always happy to help, if I can, even if it's only by looking stuff up.


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

JayDeep said:


> Really excited about the first two, thought I was about the third but no longer am. Likely to be another giveaway soon, but we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 46845
> 
> ...


 That Falcon looks very nice, what is it you don't like?


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

neil wickham said:


> That Falcon looks very nice, what is it you don't like?


 The look. It's rather bland to me, and the orange with the gradient grey just doesn't look right to me. I love contrast but it has to flow too, this visually does not in my book. But I'll wait to see it in person before I pass final judgements.



spinynorman said:


> Thanks, now I've looked into the Excalibur some more it turns out to be more interesting than I thought. Always happy to help, if I can, even if it's only by looking stuff up.


 I've found that here in the states, finding information on European vintage watches is very difficult. We tend to keep record of our own history whereas others' not so much. So yes, I would greatly appreciate any assistance.


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

JayDeep said:


> The look. It's rather bland to me, and the orange with the gradient grey just doesn't look right to me. I love contrast but it has to flow too, this visually does not in my book. But I'll wait to see it in person before I pass final judgements.
> 
> I've found that here in the states, finding information on European vintage watches is very difficult. We tend to keep record of our own history whereas others' not so much. So yes, I would greatly appreciate any assistance.


 The Orange contrast to the grey is what hooked me really, bright yet muted. I like the idea of vintage divers/world timers but only the bigger sizes for me


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

I am trying to track down the new Omega CK859 numbered edition but have not found one in the wild yet despite looking at Heathrow and Doha airports and had a mooch around Brighton, the sales assistant in Goldsmiths had not heard of it and admitted to having been on an omega training day the other week. Maybe it's too new or don't want let out numbered (remember not limited just numbered) versions to a load of shops. Will keep looking.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> I am trying to track down the new Omega CK859 numbered edition but have not found one in the wild yet despite looking at Heathrow and Doha airports and had a mooch around Brighton, the sales assistant in Goldsmiths had not heard of it and admitted to having been on an omega training day the other week. Maybe it's too new or don't want let out numbered (remember not limited just numbered) versions to a load of shops. Will keep looking.


 Nice looking retro Omega


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

@chas g I think it's Omega's best release for a while and has gone under the radar a bit, but would love to see one in the flesh. WHEN I win the £5k goldsmiths voucher for filling in their questionnaire this will be top of my list.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Having sold my Oris Upcycle, I've missed having an Oris as a part of the collection - a manufacturer that punches very hard in its division.

Combine the ultimate chill of being on holiday, a few beers and what I perceive to be a bit of a steal from someone potentially seeking a quick sale......

I now have this on the way:

 

I shall hopefully receive by Monday.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Edited out duplicate post - refer to beers remark.....


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I've a U Boat Capsoil Soleil on the way, was posted Monday but tracking seems to have stalled in South Midlands thanks to the latest strike. I am hopeful it will arrive tomorrow but think Friday is more likely.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

antjrice said:


> Having sold my Oris Upcycle, I've missed having an Oris as a part of the collection - a manufacturer that punches very hard in its division.
> 
> Combine the ultimate chill of being on holiday, a few beers and what I perceive to be a bit of a steal from someone potentially seeking a quick sale......
> 
> ...


 I think Oris make some really nice looking watches and at a very attractive price. I am surprised they haven't hiked their prices like most other manufacturers. I think @Welsh Wizard has a grey dial one which I really like.

Oris over the years have also made some limited edition watches in gold which look beautiful.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

chas g said:


> I think Oris make some really nice looking watches and at a very attractive price. I am surprised they haven't hiked their prices like most other manufacturers. I think @Welsh Wizard has a grey dial one which I really like.
> 
> Oris over the years have also made some limited edition watches in gold which look beautiful.


 They've hiked their prices this year actually by about 15% but even at that level, they still stack up.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

antjrice said:


> Having sold my Oris Upcycle, I've missed having an Oris as a part of the collection - a manufacturer that punches very hard in its division.
> 
> Combine the ultimate chill of being on holiday, a few beers and what I perceive to be a bit of a steal from someone potentially seeking a quick sale......
> 
> ...


 Which size?


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bricey said:


> Which size?


 39.5 of course :biggrin:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

antjrice said:


> 39.5 of course :biggrin:


 Excellent, they seem so hard to find though, the number of adverts I've read through, viewed all the pictures for and got excited about before scrolling through the details to discover its the 44mm (or had to message to find out and been left disappointed).

Great stuff, looking forward to your initial thoughts and pictures (be a darling and be sure to include a side profile picture for me, they look awesome from the side!)

:notworthy:


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

Another cheap thrill, 'cos I do love a quirky quartz!

A backlit Mondaine, Swiss railways watch. I fell in love with the design back in March, and spotted this one on sale last week. Hopefully arriving with the seller within 10 days, and then me a few days later!


----------



## walakalulu (Jun 9, 2018)

On the way is a Garrick S4. But it's a long way away and not due till next spring if I'm lucky…


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

A J Springs quartz diver, a low offer sent on eBay and accepted without any haggling - looks quite beaten up, which is what I wanted - a new beater for work.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought an Eco-Drive on Ebay on Monday, in a bit of an impulse. The postage charge was quite steep, but promised RMSD, so I decided to let it go, thinking at least it should arrive quickly. No such luck, it wasn't posted till yesterday and was still in transit this morning. Now not expecting to see it before Monday and waiting to see which service was actually used.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

I was supposed to have a watch/phone contraption that my daughter asked me to get for my grandson delivered today by Royal Mail. It hasn't arrived which really irritates me. I am not sitting in all day tomorrow and will just wait for the note through the door and then go and collect it from the sorting office.

https://kidsnav.com/product/kidsnav-paws/


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

chas g said:


> I was supposed to have a watch/phone contraption that my daughter asked me to get for my grandson delivered today by Royal Mail. It hasn't arrived which really irritates me. I am not sitting in all day tomorrow and will just wait for the note through the door and then go and collect it from the sorting office.
> 
> https://kidsnav.com/product/kidsnav-paws/


 It arrived this morning and about an hour later I got a message saying I owed £2.99p and if I didn't pay they would send the parcel back to sender. How the hell did the scammers know I had a parcel today or was their message just a coincidence?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

chas g said:


> It arrived this morning and about an hour later I got a message saying I owed £2.99p and if I didn't pay they would send the parcel back to sender. How the hell did the scammers know I had a parcel today or was their message just a coincidence?


 Coincidence I think. I've had a couple like that in the past.

The Eco-Drive did arrive today. I still think it's pointless using RMSD if you're going to wait 3 days before posting. It's not like the watch is super valuable. Unless they expected to get more for it. :laugh:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Been looking at white-dial blued-hands watches for ages, including vintage Longines etc. - this popped up, and something I have not done for ages ...

IMPULSE BUY!

[IMG alt="SP-5096-66-HH-Q1_1800x1800.png?v=1666080655" data-ratio="75.09"]https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0573/7569/products/SP-5096-66-HH-Q1_1800x1800.png?v=1666080655[/IMG]

Going straight on an air-force blue webbing strap ready for some summer fun, or my name's not Jet Jetski!

Doesn't ship for ages though.

Powered by Seiko NH35 - I could have lived without the date window, but it's not terrible.

I mean, I need another diver like I need a hole in the head, but hey ho.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I know Movado are not greatly appreciated, but the first modern automatic watch I got, as I began to graduate beyond stage 1 (unbranded cheap junk), and stage 2 (fashion branded cheap junk) and felt like my first taste of a bit of quality, was a Movado Datron 0606360.









It was a lovely size at 39mm and slim enough at around 11mm, and was my daily wear for quite a while, it was my best watch and just felt special to me.

Then my watch collecting grew, and my available funds allowed me to get a bit stuck up and precious about watches being from more exalted and desired brands.

At some point a couple of years back, I'd decide that I was 'above' Movado and it was time to let go, so I sold it.

One of just a handful of regrets, probably 2-3 others out of hundreds that I have given more than a passing thought to after they have been packaged up and sent to their new home.

Earlier this week I spotted one on the bay of e, at a good price. Looks a little mucky, but otherwise decent condition, and these just never come up, occasionally in the US and usually priced at silly money for what it is, $500-600+.

I just won the auction. For about fifty quid less than I sold mine for back in the day.

I actually feel a little emotional about getting one back, it might not excite many, but it is a watch I really did have a fondness for and I can wait to get it here, give it a bloody good clean, and get it back on my wrist.


----------



## tbyul (7 mo ago)

Bricey said:


> I actually feel a little emotional about getting one back, it might not excite many, but it is a watch I really did have a fondness for and I can wait to get it here, give it a bloody good clean, and get it back on my wrist.


It is funny, today was doing my daily healthy walk and was emotional about little things coming to my mind: old music, actions I did and so on. Always good to remember emotions from the past!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> I know Movado are not greatly appreciated,


I wonder why that is. They have a pretty strong history, at least until the American takeover. The one you've bought looks like a decent watch to me.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I have a G Shock on the way.  Heard they are pretty good.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

This has to be some kind of record. I ordered from the G Shock UK website around midday yesterday. It's just arrived.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> This has to be some kind of record. I ordered from the G Shock UK website around midday yesterday. It's just arrived.
> View attachment 80078
> 
> View attachment 80077
> ...


It's quicker to deliver a g-shock, no need for a courier, they just point the Canon towards your home and fire it straight to your door.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Bricey said:


> It's quicker to deliver a g-shock, no need for a courier, they just point the Canon towards your home and fire it straight to your door.


I am amazed how poorly protected some of the watches I have bought have been. Recently an Invicta came from the US in it's yellow cardboard presentation box just wrapped in a plastic bag! All the corners of the box were rounded from multiple impacts and yet the watch was unmarked and ticking away when I opened it. Even mechanical watches must be tougher than I thought.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Duncan U. said:


> I am amazed how poorly protected some of the watches I have bought have been. Recently an Invicta came from the US in it's yellow cardboard presentation box just wrapped in a plastic bag! All the corners of the box were rounded from multiple impacts and yet the watch was unmarked and ticking away when I opened it. Even mechanical watches must be tougher than I thought.


Not that it needs it, but G Shocks come in foam inside a metal tin. Which is housed nicely in its external box. Then packaged in some kind of super cardboard external packaging. Absolutely bomb proof.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Not that it needs it, but G Shocks come in foam inside a metal tin. Which is housed nicely in its external box. Then packaged in some kind of super cardboard external packaging. Absolutely bomb proof.


That is great, Japanese thoroughness 👍


Having said that, if Casio were really convinced that G Shocks are tough, they'd be sent out in Vostok boxes 😂


----------



## PrivateCustard (Dec 27, 2021)

Had a bit of luck in the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales. Got this absolute beauty for just over £1100 new! The Hamilton mesh bracelet is arriving separately from the manufacturer, just to complete the look. This is one of my grail items!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

This will be my Christmas present. Mostly paid for by me via sales of pretty much all my other watches!

I wanted a Speedy that 1) had the date, 2) was a bit smaller than the Moonwatch, and 3) Was a bit more waterproof. This fits the bill perfectly!


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Narrowed down my next watch list to

GS SBGN005 or the newer SBGN027
Breitling Aviator 8
Breitling Premier Day Date
Omega Railmaster

i need a nice daily driver, steel sports watch, sub £3000 that can sit nicely between my Seiko and IWC.

id love to get a GO Panomaticlunar….but think that boat has sailed.time to get the mortgage paid off now the other half has left.


----------



## Thrudge (Nov 30, 2017)

I've (hopefully) got a Seagull chrono on the way. Royal Mail have been playing "Parcel, what parcel?" for two weeks now....


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

My old tat from Ebay, bought last Saturday, and posted on Monday, arrived yesterday. Quite happy with that.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Waiting on a G-shock 'Casioak' - have tried shocks before but found them too big, so hoping this one will do nicely. Hopefully tomorrow, but with the strikes RM have already taken, plus Christmas workload, plus another 5 days of strikes coming up before the 25th - who knows.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Waiting on a G-shock 'Casioak' - have tried shocks before but found them too big, so hoping this one will do nicely.


The Casioaks are a lot smaller than standard G-Shocks mate, so you will love it. Also much thinner as well, and don't stand proud of the wrist like most of their other designs


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Strap posted Tracked 48 from The Watchshop on Monday arrived this morning.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Excited......


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Well that's my watch buying done for a while. Just grabbed myself an Omega Constellation 36mm with a nice discount. 

I needed a nice grab and go quartz watch, relatively discrete and a bit out of the norm. 

Was a toss up between Grand Seiko with the SBGP013 and the Conny, similar price point and while i realise the GS has better finishing and a better movement, i just found the case shape a bit boring...so Conny it is!

Pics when it arrives 😀


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Woohoo, mine arrived this morning in spite of the strikes.

I did previously have a Carrera, but it was a standard one and at 41mm was a bit long once you add those lugs.

This one, at 39mm is a lovely fit for me.









And the small seconds sub dial and guilloche effect pattern on the dial give it a bit more pizzazz imo.

















Applied markers and logo, high polish finish to the case and a nice clean handset, I think this is going to be a favourite.

Nicely decorated movement too.
















The leather strap is really fine and soft, and the hole-less clasp set up allows for getting an absolutely perfect fit whilst still feeling extremely secure and having no tail as it sits inside the strap against the wrist.

Very pleased indeed. Maybe even "chuffed to bits!"


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Woohoo, mine arrived this morning in spite of the strikes.
> 
> I did previously have a Carrera, but it was a standard one and at 41mm was a bit long once you add those lugs.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Dicky3 (9 mo ago)

Bricey said:


> Woohoo, mine arrived this morning in spite of the strikes.
> 
> I did previously have a Carrera, but it was a standard one and at 41mm was a bit long once you add those lugs.
> 
> ...


Looks great, enjoy!!


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Lovely piece that Bricey!

39mm is defo the best carrera size with those long lugs.


----------



## Beesadon (Jan 9, 2020)

Lovely , looks great on your wrist too 
Don


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I am waiting for a SM300 Watchco , already delayed with 2 days.

This strike is nonsense and I am furious because my patients are affected too. We send and receive lab work on a daily basis and there is massive disruption in the treatments.


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm waiting for a Timex. I had my eye on it for months but Timex UK never had it in stock (but Timex EU did, and they don't deliver to the UK). I couldn't wait any longer and ordered it from a shop in France, and at a healthy discount too. Even if I get slapped with import duties by Royal Mail I think it still comes out cheaper than if I'd ordered it from Timex UK.










Annoyingly, a few days after I ordered it I got a stock alert from Timex UK saying that it was finally available!


----------



## Dicky3 (9 mo ago)

russelk said:


> I'm waiting for a Timex. I had my eye on it for months but Timex UK never had it in stock (but Timex EU did, and they don't deliver to the UK). I couldn't wait any longer and ordered it from a shop in France, and at a healthy discount too. Even if I get slapped with import duties by Royal Mail I think it still comes out cheaper than if I'd ordered it from Timex UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice, can I ask what the model name / number is please?


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

Dicky3 said:


> That looks nice, can I ask what the model name / number is please?


It's the Expedition North Field Mechanical 38mm. 

Expedition North Field Mechanical 38mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - Timex UK

On European sites you can see it listed as model number TW2V41700.

It looks black in most of the stock pictures but from what I've read it's really a dark grey gunmetal finish.


----------



## Dicky3 (9 mo ago)

Thans


russelk said:


> It's the Expedition North Field Mechanical 38mm.
> 
> Expedition North Field Mechanical 38mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - Timex UK
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes it's the gunmetal finish that I like, quite unusual


----------



## Brand New Day (1 mo ago)

russelk said:


> I'm waiting for a Timex. I had my eye on it for months but Timex UK never had it in stock (but Timex EU did, and they don't deliver to the UK). I couldn't wait any longer and ordered it from a shop in France, and at a healthy discount too. Even if I get slapped with import duties by Royal Mail I think it still comes out cheaper than if I'd ordered it from Timex UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice looking watch. 

I have a couple of Timex watches bought New (other) from Ebay that are only on Indian or Eastern European sites when I search their serial numbers. I guess they don't release things to all markets?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't mind Timex, I've got a few of their retro offerings, always bought at -30%, but they persist in sending emails of models that look great, only to find when you select "country" they are not available in the UK. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I still like the look of that Timex Galli from last year.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> I still like the look of that Timex Galli from last year.


So do I. They had some rotten reviews to begin with, and any after sales contract I've had with Timex has varied from poor to rude, so that kind of put me off. It's worth reading their website customer reviews, "reaching out" seems to be a very common reply, but never any printed positive conclusion.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

You’ll have to excuse the Christmas Onesie..,.not sure it’s the attire Omega had in mind for the Conny 

love the white gold indicies and hands, they’re razor sharp and reflect the light really nicely. Also can’t see it on the photo but the sunburst dial originates from the star, not the centre of the dial which is cool.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Present from the missus - won’t be with me till after Christmas though…


----------



## Brand New Day (1 mo ago)

WRENCH said:


> So do I. They had some rotten reviews to begin with, and any after sales contract I've had with Timex has varied from poor to rude, so that kind of put me off. It's worth reading their website customer reviews, "reaching out" seems to be a very common reply, but never any printed positive conclusion.


Some bad reviews put me off buying a lovely-looking ladies chronograph recently.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

tall_tim said:


> Present from the missus - won’t be with me till after Christmas though…
> View attachment 82208


Cracking watch the Hydroconquest!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Present from the missus - won’t be with me till after Christmas though…
> View attachment 82208


Apparently just dispatched, so maybe this year!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

tall_tim said:


> Apparently just dispatched, so maybe this year!


Beat of luck with the post


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bricey said:


> I still like the look of that Timex Galli from last year.


Just seen they are releasing gold and black versions in the 38mm size.









Introducing - 2022 Timex Giorgio Galli S1 Automatic Black & Gold


Compact, nicely shaped, handsome and extremely well priced, here are the new black & gold editions of the Timex Giorgio Galli S1 Automatic.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I decided I didn't need this, but bought it anyway.








Happy that the seconds track is subdivided into quarters, as it is a 4Hz movement.

The balance is quite chunky and reminds me a bit of the Longines Marine Nationale.

The watch would be perfect if it just had 100m or 10 ATM in the bottom half of the dial, but only god makes things perfect, hence the reason they probably left it out. 

At least they resisted the urge to put '1 Jewel' in that space, so there's that.

Coming from France. Soon.

HAGD


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jet Jetski said:


> I decided I didn't need this, but bought it anyway.


Haven't come across those before. I find the simplicity appealing. You could have had one with more writing.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> Haven't come across those before. I find the simplicity appealing. You could have had one with more writing.
> View attachment 82964


Thanks, yes, I very much wanted lume though, and the syringe hands - I had the money for one of these (JS Watch), but got in touch with JS and they don't do the hands blued, and I find silver loses legibility at dawn and dusk, when the lume is fighting the half light too:








And of course I like the Longines Marine Nationale, but the shop I contacted that appears to have one in stock have not got back to me - this has a subdivided seconds track too, but no syringe hands (though similar lack of dial printing):










vs









Really need a syringe minutes over those small graduations!

And the reality is that a meca-quartz is actually better for the rough and tumble I expect to subject this watch to on the hill, and certainly for cycling over any rough stuff, so I think the LMM field watch brings the look quite up-to-date, especially with the Helvetica font. And of course, field watches are supposed to have uncluttered dials!

And I can save the money I put aside for another watch. Oh - wait! The 'three spinners' obviously have other plans for my dosh, since my car's robotic clutch has just packed in, but it's only a small car, so shouldn't be too costly. What? It shares some parts of the robotic clutch mechanism with a Ferrari?

Should have stuck with this ...


----------

